# Dulco-ease



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anybody know of the Spanish equivalent for Dulco-ease, or know what the active ingredient is called that makes it trot-tastic. Asking for a friend ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> Does anybody know of the Spanish equivalent for Dulco-ease, or know what the active ingredient is called that makes it trot-tastic. Asking for a friend ;-)


try Favo de Fuca - it works.....


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Cowabunga that was quick! Thanks xabiachica!


----------

